# 2 lovely BSH cats 1 Liliac point 1 chocolate point.



## Tah (Sep 24, 2013)

These have now been re-homed with my friend so I get to see them x


----------



## Tah (Sep 24, 2013)

The cats are 7 years old, I have attached a picture of the chocolate one below


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Can the breeder or the breed club help you with rehoming, just a thought.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Tah said:


> .
> 
> I am only rehoming due to having had a baby and I simply do not have the time to offer them the attention they deserve


. That is a shame


----------

